# Freddy Krueger Victim



## Jaberchtold77 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about being a Freddy Krueger victim but not sure. I Would wear pajama's, and my shirt would be ripped in front as if he slashed me, and on the back in blood would she "1, 2 Freddy's coming for you..." I'd also have bags under my eyes as if i tried avoiding sleep. What do you think?


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

not quite sure everyone would get it until they looked at your back...but awesome idea


----------



## nickanap (Dec 21, 2008)

that sounds cool!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Does sound cool. Wonder if you could get a Freddy glove and make it look like it's coming out of your chest?


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

if you are a girl, I'd say just dress as one of the little girls that sings the Freddy song


----------

